# mauser firing pin question



## gchand7 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have 3 Mausers and one will shoot any ammo the other two are picky.
I have notices that the two that are picky don't punch the primer as far as the other one.
I have tried the spring from the other bolt assembly and that didn't help.
 Does anyone know how to lengthen a firing pin or will an aftermarket pin be a little longer?


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 20, 2010)

First, completely disassemble the bolts and clean until your fingers bleed. 

If that doesn't help replace them.

Do not attempt to alter the old ones.

Use google if you need help with disasembly instructions and/or sources for parts.


----------



## AlabamaExile (Jul 20, 2010)

I would try an aftermarket spring first.  A lot of the firing pin springs on military Mausers are weak from staying cocked 24/7.  You can find replacement springs at Brownells or Midway.  If you want a totally new firing pin, they sell those as well, although I have no idea if they are longer than stock.

If nothing else helps, you could try to take a little metal off the "shoulders" of the firing pin.  You should be very careful if you do this, however, as you do not want too much firing pin protrusion or you could start piercing primers.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 20, 2010)

A Mauser firing pin doesn't rest on its shoulders, it normally is held to the rear by the cocking piece coming to rest on the rear of the bolt body.  If this relationship is altered the safety probably will be affected.

If either of the rifles has an improperly fitted safety it may hold the bolt shroud too far to the rear for a complete strike by the firing pin.  It sounds like a trip to the gunsmith is in order.  I wouldn't think there would be a charge for diagnosing the problem.


----------



## gchand7 (Jul 20, 2010)

I can use the one bolt in either of the rifles and they work fine. I'll take a bolt apart and see how far the pin goes through the bolt to see if removing some from the sides would allow the pin to go deeper. I'll post my find later. thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 20, 2010)

You do know that swapping bolts around between rifles is not safe, right?


----------



## jglenn (Jul 20, 2010)

Amen


----------



## AlabamaExile (Jul 20, 2010)

Swapping bolts is no problem as long as you check the headspace with go and no-go gauges before firing the rifle.  I have 8 Turkish Mausers at home, none of which have their original bolt.  They all shoot just fine.  Just check the headspace before firing.

Also, I think GP Mike is correct about the cocking piece/bolt shroud contact being a more common cause of firing pin protrusion problems.  I was posting at work and forgot about that issue.  If you are going to try to make the firing pin protrude farther the best place to start is probably by relieving a little metal from where the cocking piece engages the inside of the bolt shroud.  Once again, I would be careful to avoid removing too much metal.  If this does not work, then you may need to look at the shoulders of the firing pin or just buy an aftermarket replacement.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jul 21, 2010)

To see if the firing pin is the problem:  Take the bolt out of the rifle and turn the bolt shroud 1/4 turn counter-clockwise.  Look at the firing pin sticking from the firing pin hole in the front of the bolt.  Decide.  If you need a new firing pin, get one.  Altering the cocking piece/bolt contact is going to make the safety not work.  

If your Mauser is a 98 you could even get a firing pin for a new Remington 798 and use it.


----------



## weagle (Jul 21, 2010)

The first thing I would check would be the headspace on the two that are problematic.  The extractor will hold the shell on the bolt face to some extent, but if your headspace is sloppy you will get light strikes.  

Weagle


----------



## gchand7 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok. the firing pin will go through the centering part of the bolt over a half inch without the spring, so that eliminates taking metal off the sides of the firing pin.
I'm not sure about taking metal off the cocking piece, but I found one on ebay and will buy that one and try it also going to order a new spring and pin. Thanks for the warning on swapping bolts.... (i didn't know i thought as long as they were all the same rifle it would be ok)


----------



## weagle (Jul 24, 2010)

I wouldn't spend any money or swap any parts till you check the head space.  

Weagle


----------



## mwood1985 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gunplumber Mike said:


> You do know that swapping bolts around between rifles is not safe, right?



only one you can do that with is a Enfield No4 but you still have to swap heads and check the headspace


----------

